# 40th birthday present for my husband...



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright guys, I have been on here long enough to give you advice so could you give me some? 
Hubby is turning 40 next week. He recently got his dream job and has to dress up accordingly. This now means suits or at least a sportcoat and slacks. He came from IT which means he could wear shorts and flip flops if he wanted to, not that he did.
He loves to dress up, loves it. He has a great wardrobe of clothing but he doesn't have that ONE suit that defines him. What he has is gorgeous suits that his father gave him after not fitting him. Hubby got them tailored but they don't look like he owns them. It looks like the suit owns him.
I found a suit that I love and one that would look AWESOME on him but would this be too impersonal as a gift to give him? 
This is his 40th after all? What to give? It is Hugo Boss, btw.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to me! Don't wear them often, but a nice suit can make you feel pretty good...


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Darned good idea! 

I think he will appreciate it! Especially if you peel him out of it at the end of a day!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the idea....."rock his world too"


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Buy one of those collapsable stripper poles and in private look up a video on how to dance and strip tease seductively while using the pole. To me, my wife reminding that she still "has it" and isn't afraid to take it there would do more for me than a suit.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Rob774 said:


> Buy one of those collapsable stripper poles and in private look up a video on how to dance and strip tease seductively while using the pole. To me, my wife reminding that she still "has it" and isn't afraid to take it there would do more for me than a suit.


I had actually thought that she could start off wearing the suit - loosely - with an untucked white dress shirt - put on some music - and slowly give it to him - piece by piece...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I had actually thought that she could start off wearing the suit - loosely - with an untucked white dress shirt - put on some music - and slowly give it to him - piece by piece...


Ha, ha. :rofl:


----------

